# WWI in colour: the French army in the trenches



## Brian G Turner (Mar 20, 2017)

Interesing colourised photos of the French army in the trenches during WWI:

Frédéric Duriez's images show WWI trenches in COLOUR | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2017)

The uniforms they adopted after the fiasco of the ones with the red pantaloons .


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 1, 2017)

And one of the English army in the trenches:

Breathtaking images of the unknown British Tommies who fought against the Germans in the Battle of the Somme


----------

